# Puppy eating fluff and anything else she can find



## MikeB (May 20, 2010)

I have a 13 week old Beagle pup who seems determined to eat everything she's not supposed to as well as her normal food. One thing she does quite a lot is literally hunt for fluff, she scratches under sofa's, tables, cupboards anything where dust/fluff can gather and then proceeds to eat it.

Is this really an issue or just something we have to expect? Can it really hurt her or will it just go through her. It's impossible to keep pulling things out of her mouth every five minutes, also painful for us as she will bite if you try to take anything out of her mouth.

One final thing, she likes to chew up pieces of paper towel, tissues, cardboard etc. I read somewhere that they usually just like to tear these things up and should they swallow any it's nothing to worry about as these things are harmless, is this true?

Thanks


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

Elsie, my 14 week old springer pup is exactly like that! Its all down to boredom in a way, when she does this, give her something to play with. Elsie loves the cardboard toilet rolls, put treats in them and fold up the ends and she will spend ages trying to get the treats out. Elsie also loves cardboard boxes which she chases around the garden and tears up. She chews these but tends to spit the pieces out.


----------



## BrucieBonus (Dec 7, 2009)

MikeB said:


> I have a 13 week old Beagle pup who seems determined to eat everything she's not supposed to as well as her normal food. One thing she does quite a lot is literally hunt for fluff, she scratches under sofa's, tables, cupboards anything where dust/fluff can gather and then proceeds to eat it.
> 
> Is this really an issue or just something we have to expect? Can it really hurt her or will it just go through her. It's impossible to keep pulling things out of her mouth every five minutes, also painful for us as she will bite if you try to take anything out of her mouth.
> 
> ...


Bruce used to do this as a pup! He would trail along the skirting board collecting dust balls! He did, thankfull, grow out of it


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

My boy did this when he was tiny. I used to get him cardboard boxes from the supermaket to chase about and shred up. I used to put treats in the cardboard tubes of loo rolls and kitchen rolls also. He grew out of it but still has his moments! He also enjoyed 'nosing' an apple around the house!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

aha! welcome to beagle world, probably every pup really! well after discovering red fluff in my pups poo i gave her red tenis ball on a rope thing a haircut!!!my 17week old beagle loves her kongs, one i fill with kibble and that entertains her for a good while and the other has groves that i smear light dairylea into and freeze and she adores that (she loves ice cubes, frozen veg, raw carrots-better than furniture and hands-but she is partial to them too!!!)
she also has a piece of (clean/unused) sewer pipe that she adores, takes it to bed, drags it around and chew merrily on it.
the fluff, paper, tissues should pass through ok, keep on eye on her toileting if concerned to make sure all is working as it should for a pup, as long as she isnt eating foil wrappers or anything sharp/that can lodge in her.
they will eat anything-lexie is fond of cow poo and frogs but we are seeing to that!!!
i heard on radio of a dog that ate £520 (in paper money) that owner had hiden away for christmas!!!!


----------



## bekki_s (Jun 20, 2010)

My 3 year old dog does this! I left a duvet on the floor while i went to find a bin bag so i could thow it away because it has a massive rip in it. I came back in and the stuffing was everywhere and Lilly was sat there surrounded by fluff and with a piece hanging out of her mouth. I didn't need to look any further for the offender, but i'm not 100% sure my kitten didn't have a part in it :lol:


----------



## MikeB (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, puts my mind at rest quite a bit, I'm probably being too over-protective as this is our first puppy.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Have you given your pup, some pop bottles made of PET to play with? At that age, the favourite toys weren't the bought items, but a pop bottle and a mushroom tray made of rather tough plastic.

With the mushroom tray, I replaced it once it was getting torn, to avoid pieces being swallowed.

When I was growing up, I thought Tennis balls lost their hair through rotting, it was a surprise to me, when I moved away and found intact balls years later, and then I sussed the dog's involvement producing all the baldie's.


----------



## sugartyson (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a 2 and half year old beagle. Ever since he was small he chews on anything he can find.....paper, tissue and socks being his favourite. I noticed though, he doesn't swallow it; just rips it apart....which is somehow a good thing. When he was small and he stole something we would chase him until we got it from him because we were scared that he would swallow it. Except, do not chase him because then he started to think it was a game we play; he steals something and we chase him. If you see him about to take somehing or he has something in his mouth say 'no' with a firm voice and when he leaves it or doesnt take it.....give him something to eat...like a treat and some attention as well. Beagles love attention.....atleast mine does... Also another thing that worked for us was this .... put something he wants like a sock on a place where it is not too high for him but he cant reach. He'll try jumping....doing whatever he can to get the sock...but eventually he gets tired and stops and walks away. The moment you see him walking away...atention...and treats.... Also teach him 'good boy'. Whenever he does something good say..'good boy' and pet him. So then when he stops chewing or he listens to your no command say 'good boy'. He eventually stopped talking stuff....but socks he still steals but doesnt tear them apart....just has a place in my room where he collects them. =]


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

There's this amazing new invention called a "vacuum cleaner" which should help with the fluff and possibly the pup if it all gets too much.


----------

